# Canadians; Where to buy props...



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

I saw this topic being thrown around a bit in the sticky'd topic above but I thought it deserves it's own dedicated thread.

We should make a list of places where you can order props from that are in Canada (to avoid the crazy shipping and duty charges incurred when crossing the border).

I know I'VE been looking like crazy for somewhere to order high-quality, animated props from... so if anyone here knows of a place, they should post up.

It's usually better to buy the more expensive stuff since the cheapo $200 Canadian Tire/Wal-Mart kinda stuff breaks too easy or is cheaply made and falling apart.

On the other hand, who wants to pay $3000 for a prop?

Anyone know of any good places?

Here's a few I found:

www.creepedout.ca (Toronto)
www.mccullochs.on.ca (London)
www.michaels.com Various Locations (search for "Halloween" on site)
www.boneyardbargains.ca (Scarborough)


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with you Ironside, especially about those cheapo props. Most of them aren't realistic enough either.

I can't think of many others right now, but Party Packagers has some good stuff. They don't have a catalogue on their website of what they sell but you can go their to find where the stores are located. www.partypackagers.com


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know if this is still available...

huntedxing collectibles


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Although it is not a year round source of props - I have found Winners to have some reasonably high-quality Halloween items (e.g. not the junky Wal-mart stuff) at reasonable prices.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Winners is part of the Homesense/TJ Maxx/Home Goods stores. You'll find they carry a lot of the same stuff as Homesense, but mark it down a bit more.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Value Village, Shoppers Drugmart...Party Giant is ok, but expensive.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Party Packagers has some good stuff, but can be pricey. Spencer's Gifts, as well.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Aelwyn said:


> Party Packagers has some good stuff, but can be pricey. Spencer's Gifts, as well.


Really? I find Party Packagers to be the cheapest of the 'party stores' and they always have loads of smaller items for under $10.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.amazingpartystore.com
is supposed to be fantastic. Their website isn't all that great, but they are the guys that are on CityTV every Halloween and it's stuffed to the rafters with items.

Amazing Costume and Party Supply
923 Oxford Street, Etobicoke, Ontario

Haven't been to any of these places and I can't say they are any good BUT...

http://www.oyacostumes.ca/ (Montreal)

http://www.hollywoodcostumes.ca/visit.htm (Toronto)


----------



## Freddy (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I am new to this so I hope you find this helpful:

Yes, *HauntedXing Collectibles* is open for 2008. Its run by some locally feared Halloween fanatics near Salmon Arm, BC. We have seen there displays at the local 'Spooktacular' and have some good quality props and stuff. They will also special order just about anything as long as they can get there claws on it.

www.hauntedxing.ca
(Interior BC)


----------

